# London embassy - visa processing times



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Just received notice that our I-130 etc. actually arrived at USCIS in the London Embassy - first small step I suppose.

The Embassy site is currently saying processing times for I-130s is four months and ten months in total for immigrant visas - does anybody have any recent experience of whether this is accurate or whether it's on the optimistic/pessimistic side? 

I seem to recall that, only six weeks ago, the embassy was still saying six months from start to finish. I imagine an additional complication is that the holiday season is approaching and that will push things back a bit...

Oh well. Just hoping against hope that our photographs weren't the wrong shape and that we wrote enough "N/A"s in the forms...


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

10 months seems about right from my own and a friend's recent experiences.


----------



## Whitby (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, that's a pain. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whitby said:


> Well, that's a pain.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Beware; they managed to lose my papers after I informed them I was ready for interview, which added 3 months onto the basic 10 month period!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Whitby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received notice that our I-130 etc. actually arrived at USCIS in the London Embassy - first small step I suppose.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the photo's, if they are wrong they will let you know and there will more likely than not be a photo machine at the Embassy if needed.
So you have had confirmation that the forms are being processed. Great. I'd send an e-mail every week to chase them up and see if there are any updates. I did and finally got the 2nd interview date a few days before I was supposed to go and hadn't even received the appointment letter

As I mentioned on your other post, get the Dr examination sorted asap so you have it in hand and ready.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would say 10-12 months is about average


----------



## Pete4az (Dec 25, 2011)

For me it will be 8 months, with 2 months of that being me having not sent my DS2001 back as I was waiting for a police certificate from Australia. I did read somewhere that not all applications are treated to the same processing time. I am an AUS & UK citizen and have been married to USC for almost 8 years, with 2 kids along the way - clearly qualified.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

*planning*

I am a USC and recently married to a UKC. We are trying to plan for his visa application. From this forum I have seen it is taking 6-10 months for the visa to arrive. I haven't seen what the total cost is. The London Embassy website shows that it will cost $404, but I don't know if that is just the initial cost or total cost. Can anyone who has recently completed a spouse visa tell me what it cost you?
Thank you so much!


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

jungle said:


> I am a USC and recently married to a UKC. We are trying to plan for his visa application. From this forum I have seen it is taking 6-10 months for the visa to arrive. I haven't seen what the total cost is. The London Embassy website shows that it will cost $404, but I don't know if that is just the initial cost or total cost. Can anyone who has recently completed a spouse visa tell me what it cost you?
> Thank you so much!


Jungle

I am English and my wife is American. I started the Resident visa process in October 2010 by my wife petitioning on my behalf; that cost $400 or so and we received approval in March 2011. The next stage was a medical, which varies in cost according to what shots you might need; mine was the equivalent of $420.
Obviously there is then an interview if all goes well; mine was in October 2011 as the US Embassy lost my papers even though I had sent them recorded delivery and they had signed for them. There is a further fee for this interview, which you pay before you find out whether you have been succesful. This was, from memory, something around $440, roughly.
Usually you can get the interview about 4 weeks after the medical, according to people I've spoken with; I had to wait 5 months.
As it happens, my approval was deferred as the UK government documents that attested to my capital and pension sums were not deemed sufficient proof that I could support myself; I was advised to inform them when the money was in the bank! This wasn't going to happen until December 2011 and in the meantime the Feds launched the FBAR (Foreigb Bank Account Regulations) which I would urge you to check out! 

I hope this is of some use, please get back to me if you need any clarification.


----------



## jungle (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi hoofer27
So you paid approximately $1260? Which shots did you need to get or which shots do they typically ask for? Would it be prudent to do them before hand?
Thanks!


----------



## Pete4az (Dec 25, 2011)

*The medical*



jungle said:


> Hi hoofer27
> So you paid approximately $1260? Which shots did you need to get or which shots do they typically ask for? Would it be prudent to do them before hand?
> Thanks!


I had mine in Oct 2011 and went to my local GP and got an up to date vaccination report. I still ended up getting a couple of shots during the medical. The first was the flu vaccination (even though it says you don't need it). The other was an MMR vaccination! I was stunned and obviously I had never had it, but was forced to because I had no proof of getting it before. There was not much I could argue with....I have to pass the medical. I can hear the "k'ching" still...


----------



## hoofer27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pete4az said:


> I had mine in Oct 2011 and went to my local GP and got an up to date vaccination report. I still ended up getting a couple of shots during the medical. The first was the flu vaccination (even though it says you don't need it). The other was an MMR vaccination! I was stunned and obviously I had never had it, but was forced to because I had no proof of getting it before. There was not much I could argue with....I have to pass the medical. I can hear the "k'ching" still...


Without written proof you've had the shots recently they will insist you have them and pay for them. All the info on which shots you need and which diseases and conditions prevent you emigrating is on the USA London Embassy website.


----------

